# Why does my braid always seem to birds nest??



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

hey guys,

I've bought new braid on a number of my reels.. But lately they have all started to get large birds nest when i cast them..

my older braid did'nt seem to do this as frequent..

Tell me what you guys think? any feedback would be appreciated because every trip i always seem to loose line!

Thanks Guys, Dane


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

What brand braid is it?? when i first brought the more expensive stuff (yamatoyo) the same thing kept happening, took a while to get used to but the more i used it the better it became. Love the stuff now 

Cheers James


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

salticrak said:


> mate you could try respooling your reel so the line on the inside of the reel is now on the outside


Thats true, thanks mate 



proangler said:


> What brand braid is it??


Well they are mixed. on one had some bandit braid (like finns), other i had aldi braid and the other just some ebay stuff..
But yeah i'll just respool them and im sure they will get better with time.. thanks


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine always birds nests when it isnt spooled onto the reel nice and tight. This can happed after lots and lots of casts with very light lures. I lightly hold the line as I am winding in and it goes on the spool nice and tight. Also, check you reels and make sure the bail arm locks down. I had an old reel where the bail arm didnt lock all the way down and bunched all the braid together at the top of the spool. This ended in birdsnests as well.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

use rovex next time best braid ive ever used


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

What sort of reel?

Spin or baitcaster?


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with Kritz on this - a long cast, and reel back in under tension works as preventive maintenance.

But the problem is we don't always do preventive maintenance, so always check the spool _before_ you cast; if you can see any loose loops of braid it's a bird's nest waiting to happen. Mainly a problem with very light lures. If you see a loose loop you can either take the risk of heaving out a big cast and reeling the line in under tension (it is a risk though), or drop the lure over the side, open the bail arm and gently paddle/pedal away until the loop frees itself. Then reel back in under tension.

Another suggestion that works for me is to make sure you don't spool up all the way to the lip of the spool - a millimetre or two of lip showing reduces the bird's nests considerably.

If it's on a baitcaster - don't ask me, I've never used one :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

also fairly important that u put it on the spool correctly. u need to make sure the spool it came on can spin freely and the line is spinning off it straight as u spool it onto your reel. it is no good to lay the packaging spool on the ground and let it feed off one edge or something like that u will get massive line twist. hope that made sense if not look up directions on you tube


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

mustrumr said:


> But the problem is we don't always do preventive maintenance, so always check the spool _before_ you cast; if you can see any loose loops of braid it's a bird's nest waiting to happen. Mainly a problem with very light lures. If you see a loose loop you can either take the risk of heaving out a big cast and reeling the line in under tension (it is a risk though), or drop the lure over the side, open the bail arm and gently paddle/pedal away until the loop frees itself. Then reel back in under tension.


Seconded. Dropping it over the side and slowly letting line out is exactly what I do if I see any loops or braid where it shouldnt be. Havent had a wind knot/birds nest in a long time now.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha wow, thanks for all the help guys will do  Dane


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

There's a few things to consider with braid, and you didn't mention whether it was spooled onto a baitcaster or threadline.

There are different ways to spool each type of reel to prevent line twist.

When spooling a baitcaster, use a screwdriver or similar as an axle through the spool of line, hold it under tension and begin to wind it on. It comes straight off the spool and on to the reel.

With a threadline, you will create line twist by spooling in the above manner, so it's important not to use an axle through the spool of line. Unstead, lay the spool flat on the ground, with the label side up and begin spooling, while holding the line under tension. This method will prevent the line from twisting as it goes onto your reel.

With either method you MUST tension the braid to ensure it it tightly packed onto the reel, or loose line WILL create problems for you.

If you are getting birdsnests with a baitcaster, the problem then lies with YOU. You are not feathering the line or stopping it as the lure slows/stops. The spool continues to spin, and a resultant birdsnest is inevitable. Practice your casting with a cheap monofilament line until you get the technique right!

If you are getting birdsnests with a threadline there may be a few different causes.

a) The spool may be overfilled. The line needs to stop a few millmeters short of the spool lip. If it is completely filled, remove some of the excess line.

b) If you are casting very light lures/sp's, the braid will not be under enough tension through the retreive and the line will be wound back on loosely. Next cast loose loops of line will fall from the spool, creating a large knot. Every 15-20 minutes, cast out, and hold the line under tension between your fingers while retrieving to retension it on the spool.

c) Some threadlines are not braid friendly and not designed for braided lines. They do not lay or wrap the line well, and are more suited to monofilament lines. Generally the cheaper or entry level reels.

As a note, very light braids will create far greater issues with wind knots than heavier lines. If you are new to braid, disregard input from others who use 4lb braids or lighter. Do not start with anything less than 6lb, and guarantee, until you get used to the idea and techniques, you will still occasionally ecperience problems with wind knots.

If you have a wind knot, do not open the bailarm and pull, as it will get much worse. Instead, leave the bailarm closed, loosen the drag and pull the line out to the side. This will remove most of the loose line problem, although you may well be left with a knot you will need to carefully pick out. A small pin or other pointed object will help you with this, but be careful not to damage the line in the process.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Make sure its spooled tight for one if thats not it than it will be the differnt diametre of line compared to your old line. sometimes line being thicker or thinner than you used to can result in this and new braid can sometimes be the trouble. just wait a wear it in so to speak

In the end it doesnt matter how many breaths you took but how many moments took your breath away.
E.G $8 alvey 2 pound fireline 1 and a half hours 88cm barra


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Ranger : to get a proper masterclass birds nest with multiple loops of interlocking line this can only be done with a bait caster or overhead. What you get with an egg beater is just a tangle.

A birds nest may be more than just annoying : it can be a safety problem. Many years ago I went beach fishing at night for shark and my mate and I both used big casting overheads : ABU 10 000s. In his enthusiasm my mate put too much power into the early part of the cast and got a fairly good nest. Of course while he was patiently picking out the loops, his line was still in the water. Just as he picked the last loop out the line sizzled off. To this day I hate to think what would have happened if his fingers were still the loops!

But there is a much worse story. I well known South Australian identity, called Rolf C, wanted to join the " ton-up" club by catching a great white of over 1000 kg. He had the full gear: body harness, fighting chair. They got a big shark at the boat with teasers and then dropped the baited hook in its mouth. The fish ran off and then Rolf applied the drag. The full strain was taken by Rolf and the chair but unfortunately the deck got a bit rotten and pulled the chair out of the deck and Rolf over the transom. Fortunately he kept his cool although I imagine that must be fairly hard trying to barefoot ski behind an angry great white. He backed off the drag just enough to get out of the harness and not too much to get a nest. It would have been impossible to break 130 lb nylon. So be warned!


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

skorgard said:


> But there is a much worse story. I well known South Australian identity, called Rolf C, wanted to join the " ton-up" club by catching a great white of over 1000 kg. He had the full gear: body harness, fighting chair. They got a big shark at the boat with teasers and then dropped the baited hook in its mouth. The fish ran off and then Rolf applied the drag. The full strain was taken by Rolf and the chair but unfortunately the deck got a bit rotten and pulled the chair out of the deck and Rolf over the transom. Fortunately he kept his cool although I imagine that must be fairly hard trying to barefoot ski behind an angry great white. He backed off the drag just enough to get out of the harness and not too much to get a nest. It would have been impossible to break 130 lb nylon. So be warned!


water-ski behind a great white? good sir, I hereby nominate the mentioned person for the 'awesome fishing story' and the 'most awesome badass' clubs.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Back to topic, i personally think alot of knots in braid on spinning gear has more to do with your particular reel than anything else. Try to buy reels with a worm drive if you can afford it ( they are usually more expensive and better reels all round anyway) A worm drive may be called many different things by a reel manufacturer so if you are not sure how to spot one (they are usually fatter at the base) ask the staff at the tackle store. 
If you aren't keen on upgrading your gear try a fused line instead.


----------

